# Just aquired 5 quadrajets



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So I just picked up 5 quadrajets. 2 Chevrolet and 3 BOP. I know nothing about qjet carbs so if someone would like to enlighten me on these,I would appreciate it. Here's the numbers off them, Chevys first

1. 7045230 X6 with 3474 under it
2. 7043203 FT with 2502 under it
BOP's
3. 7042251 RE with 1222 under it
4. 29262VC 1269 all on one line
5. 17054914 with 0588 under it


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

7042251 72 olds
29262VC 69 pontiac automatic
17054914 1978 replacement for a 74 california emission ?


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 7042251 72 olds
> 29262VC 69 pontiac automatic
> 17054914 1978 replacement for a 74 california emission ?


Would the 69 Pontiac carb be the correct one for a 350ho or 400gto? I tried to look it up on Wallace's but can't find it...


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

"Tyler's Forgotten Car Rescue" on youtube has lots of good info about the Qjets. He's a little long winded but has lots of good info covering this carb and it's adjustments. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tyler's+forgotten+car+rescue+quadrajet


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

7029262 is the complete number
does it say CARTER on the side or rochester
fairly sure thats the front center carb ??
looks to have a replacement base ?


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> 7029262 is the complete number
> does it say CARTER on the side or rochester
> fairly sure thats the front center carb ??
> looks to have a replacement base ?


Yes it's the front center carb. I know nothing about the history of these carbs. The guy that had them was cleaning out an old shop. It says Rochester on it. Here's more pics.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

I sent a message to quadrajet power (Quadrajet Power, Your One Stop Quadrajet Shop) to see if they would be interested in taking the other 4 in exchange to refurbish/rebuild the 69 pontiac carb... i have a 69 factory intake already on that 557 400 i bought and 69 #46 heads on my work bench i rebuilt to go on the 350 in the car now. my car is a 69 so im thinking of just doing a stock GTO set up under the hood instead of some 450hp monster. 068 cam, 46 heads (until i find something better), factory intake and carb. the 350 consumes oil, a fact i wish i had known before i had it pulled and the rear main replaced... it doesn't smoke or leak but i lose a quart of oil every 150 miles...


----------

